

Imgur: Introducing GIFV - ClifReeder
http://imgur.com/blog/2014/10/09/introducing-gifv/

======
Vaskivo
Why not go the webm way like 4chan did? (soundless, limited size webm)

~~~
lawlessone
ive seen webms with sound. i mean heard them..

~~~
Vaskivo
Webms have sound.

4chan allow webms as long as they are soundless and are, at most, 2 MB. It
works as a replacement to gifs.

------
tw04
So... they were losing eyes to gfycat and decided to copy them?

------
lawlessone
is this in anyway related to webm?

Quality looks very good either way.

~~~
Fastidious
It is an mp4 video.

